# 500 Queue For Just 20 Sales Assistant Jobs At New Poundland Store



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

How many went to Polish workers?

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/878903-...ant-jobs-at-new-poundland-store#ixzz1b7SuMOrQ


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

It just shows you how desperate people really are for jobs these days.


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

...and still we import tens of thousands of unskilled 'workers' every year. :doublesho


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Indeed. This government is nothing but a darn shambles, they just can't get it right & British people are clearly not a priority.


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

It's fecking pathetic this country. Once you've secured that **** job in poundland, then what??

You can treat yourself to a bigger cardboard box to sleep in....


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What I'd love to know is if all us Brits emigrated to Poland, would we be given priority for jobs over their own people..............hmmm the mind boggles.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> What I'd love to know is if all us Brits emigrated to Poland, would we be given priority for jobs over their own people..............hmmm the mind boggles.


Unlikely as they dont have the same work ethic


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Someones willingness to do a job depends on the choices available to them. Give polish people the option of getting the same benefits as english people and you wont see many of them out in the fields picking vegetables ....


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> What I'd love to know is if all us Brits emigrated to Poland, would we be given priority for jobs over their own people..............hmmm the mind boggles.


I doubt it - my friend owns a bar and said if he could he'd sack every last Brit in the bar and hire all Polish. They:-

They come to work to...WORK not chat / mess around / sit on their phone
Apply them selves
Are nicer to customers
More loyal to their employer

(Many) people in the UK think the world owes them a living and everything should be presented to them on a plate. And it start from a young age now - schools not having competitions like sports day incase the loser gets upset etc...well a large part of live is a competition. Get a job - do well - get a good job - try to out achieve others, get a woman etc etc. UK = fubar!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

RPP said:


> It's fecking pathetic this country. Once you've secured that **** job in poundland, then what??
> 
> You can treat yourself to a bigger cardboard box to sleep in....


Wow, that's a bit harsh. It's not a sh*t job at all - at least the people who chose to apply got off their arses to do it as opposed to sitting about claiming benefits.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bero said:


> I doubt it - my friend owns a bar and said if he could he'd sack every last Brit in the bar and hire all Polish. They:-
> 
> They come to work to...WORK not chat / mess around / sit on their phone
> Apply them selves
> ...


plus two good mate of mine owns a building company and if he had his way it would be polish staff only he often has to send them home as there still there cleaning up after the lazy british workers that think there owed a living


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> Wow, that's a bit harsh. It's not a sh*t job at all - at least the people who chose to apply got off their arses to do it as opposed to sitting about claiming benefits.


EXACTLY - obviously all is not lost with the younger generation! Pound land has supervisors, store manager, area manager, accountants, senior buyers, Directors and CEOs.....many of them probably earning more than you RPP.

Even if the job is a 100% dead end job at least you have your self respect earning money AND it's 10 times easier to get another job if you have a job than it is from being on the dole!

Maybe there was 490 Polish queuing for the job but perhaps 2,000 Brits sitting at home thinking it's 'beneath them'.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been out of work for too long now, I'm really feeling the pinch, I don't milk the benefit system I get a bog std £67odd a week, claim for nothing else and top up from my redundancy/savings which are shrinking dad on day.

The 500 applicants for a job at pound-land is unfortunately typical. Many of the jobs I've applied for recently have had hundreds of applicants not dozens. I applied for a job as a health trainer with the NHS and if I remember correctly there were over 350 applicants. I applied for a nothing job telephone IT support 280+ applicants.

The reason many of the jobs go to immigrants is that they are prepared to work all the hours god sends for minimum wage. The job market is now geared to offering the minimum wage it can get away with because the job market is flooded with people that are out of work.

I agree they'll take up many jobs that Brits won't. Some Brits can't afford to take them, they've come out of reasonably well paid jobs and can't get by on minimum. It's OK, saying they should adjust their life style, you need to try it, it's not easy. We also have Brits who are just bone fecking idle, with the whole family drawing benefits as the norm. It's one thing saying push them back into work, it's another when you see they are fecking un employable because they're thick, can't read, write, even put on clothes that aren't based on a tracksuit..

Now I look for something everyday. But I'm almost 50, I've had heart problems for almost 15years, plus a few things thrown in for good measure. Realistically I don't stand a snowflakes chance in hell of landing a job, there are probably 150 blokes who don't have health problems who are younger and fitter, let alone imigrants for every job I look at..

Oh and Mr Camerons, "helping people to get back into work" is bol lox. I've asked several times what help incentives there are in re-training and the answer is alway the same. "Nothing" As an indicator of how screwed up the system is, there are more people unemployed than there have been for decades and they are laying off staff at the jobcentres.. Go figure..

I'll get me coat...


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Bero said:


> I doubt it - my friend owns a bar and said if he could he'd sack every last Brit in the bar and hire all Polish. They:-
> 
> They come to work to...WORK not chat / mess around / sit on their phone
> Apply them selves
> ...


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Wow, that's a bit harsh. It's not a sh*t job at all - at least the people who chose to apply got off their arses to do it as opposed to sitting about claiming benefits.


Agree,Its always easier to find a job if youve got one already, work your way up the ladder so to speak.


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

DampDog said:


> The reason many of the jobs go to immigrants is that they are prepared to work all the hours god sends for minimum wage. The job market is now geared to offering the minimum wage it can get away with because the job market is flooded with people that are out of work.
> (


Exactly,where I work English workers are the minority we probably account for 15% of the work force,the rest are
Poles,Lithuainians,Latvians,Hungarians,Czechs and Slovaks
They come from countries that are notoriously underpaid and earning £1000 p.m is big bucks to them,add to the fact that most of them send money home to family.There's a couple of Latvian guys who I work with and they regularly work 60 hours a week 22.5 of these are overtime so they quite literally are raking it in and as they work so much they don't spend a deal and usually send £200-£300 a month home 
One guy at work has a degree and was a History teacher in a Polish school he's earning double here in the UK emptying bins and mopping/sweeping floors and is happy doing so!!
I on the other hand only work overtime IF I really desperately need the money as I believe my job should pay me enough that I shouldn't need to work overtime
I personally believe that if there wasn't a massive influx of unskilled workers coming to this country then employers would need to start paying decent wages,but as it is they don't
Another thing that really annoys me is when people say things like
'All Eastern europeans are such hard working people' this is total ball****s!!
Yes there's some are very good workers,but believe me there's just as many bone idle lazy ones!!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

ferted said:


> One guy at work has a degree and was a History teacher in a Polish school he's earning double here in the UK emptying bins and mopping/sweeping floors and is happy doing so!!
> .....
> I on the other hand only work overtime IF I really desperately need the money as I believe my job should pay me enough that I shouldn't need to work overtime
> .....
> ...


Very true, we had a couple Ukraine's working for us, after speaking to him for a while I found out that he has a business back home and has a uni degree for Mechanicla Engineering. He came over here to uni and has stayed but working on a building site, not sure what I think of that, taking UK funding for education and then taking a job in a completely different field 

The whole idea of how hard they work isn't true, the amount i've come across on site's and are getting the lasy UK train of thought of "O well the weigh's too much and H&S say's I can't pick it up" is unreal. Yes there may be hardworking forgeiners but there are hard working UK born people too.

Also, have to say the part of your post I don't agree with is the ovetime part. In my case I get offered overtime I take it, I can't turn down work I find it hard to, I just see it as extra money for me and more work for me, if I don't do it someone else will - today is my first day off in about 2 months jsut because I wanted the work and money. IMO if your saying you should get paid more and there should be less foreign workers, do as I do and make sure you do all the overtime so they haven't got any work lol.


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

DampDog said:


> I've been out of wpork for too long now, I'm really feeling the pinch, I don't milk the benefit system I get a bog std £67odd a week, claim for nothing else and top up from my redundancy/savings which are shrinking dad on day.
> 
> tThe 500 applicants for a job at pound-land is unfortunately typical. Many of the jobs I've applied for recently have had hundreds of applicants not dozens. I applied for a job as a health trainer with the NHS and if I remember correctly there were over 350 applicants. I applied for a nothing job telephone IT support 280+ applicants.
> 
> ...


In the past, anyone in their late 40s or their 50s who was unemployed would be likely to keep registering as unemployed because it meant that they got credits that counted towards their state pension (they needed 40 years' worth of stamps to get a full pension).

Gordon Brown changed this so that only 30 years' worth of stamps are needed to get a full state pension.

So now, anyone with 30 years contributions who has been unemployed for more than 26 weeks and who has some savings or a working spouse, may as well stop bothering to sign on because they will get nothing out of it at all.

They disappear from the headline unemployment number. But they are still unemployed.:doublesho
They can fudge the numbers but they can't hide the consequences.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I get really annoyed with idiots blaming the world on the polish people and other who come into our broken country...

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:

I have Polish, Cuban, Czech and others working for me, and I wish I had more...just ask how many languages your so called “better” UK workers can speak... I’ll bet most of them will struggle with English never mind anything else...

I hire the best person for the job, I don't care where they come from, and I pay all the same money...jeez some people need to get a clue about life and look in the mirror....

Not only is their work ethic far better than ours, they never suffer from the “Monday flu” and are never in a bad mood because a load of overpaid idiots that kick a ball got beaten at the weekend...

“UK people” are the problem not the people that come here to work.....immigration is the key to the world, without we would be in a dark, dark place.

And I’ll say something else...if anyone wants to fire back at me, fine, but please give me 100% proof that you are from the UK and not a descendant of an immigrant from some point in time... 

There are very, very, very few people that live in the UK that are actually from here, so maybe have a little think about that before you start insulting people.

:thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I dont have a problem if there polish,latvian or clingon lol as long as they work hard.

The problem i do have is yes they take our money but they dont pump it back into british society, They send it all back home. Thus not helping broken britain. They all wont do it but 90% ive spoke too told me this is what they do.

1 woman even was claiming allowances for 2 children, getting payed the benifits even though 1 child was living in poland. 

UTTER MADNESS!!!!!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm sort of the opposite, I doubt I'd have the 'balls' to move to another country in the hope of starting a new life, which is what many of these have done. Good luck to them if the want to get a job and put down new roots. If they're working AND paying their taxes they have every right to be here. I'm not talking about "Illegal workers" That another topic.

No doubt some are dishonest some are not, it's the way of the world.

What I find more questionable is the flooding of the jobmarket being used as an excuse to drive wages down to bare minimum. Again that's another topic..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

At least the Polish people want to work when they get here unlike some of the British who sit back and expect everything to be layed at there feet.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wish wash said:


> The problem i do have is yes they take our money but they dont pump it back into british society, They send it all back home. Thus not helping broken britain. They all wont do it but 90% ive spoke too told me this is what they do.
> 
> 1 woman even was claiming allowances for 2 children, getting payed the benifits even though 1 child was living in poland.
> 
> UTTER MADNESS!!!!!


And how would you like how to be told to spend your money!?!?!?!?

They work for it, they can spend it the same as you....they are just choosing to help out their families and not buy comsumer bulls**t...

The benefits bit is not their fault either, it's the system that needs changed....and I'll bet there are more than enough "British" people doing the same....

:thumb:



DampDog said:


> I'm sort of the opposite, I doubt I'd have the 'balls' to move to another country in the hope of starting a new life, which is what many of these have done. Good luck to them if the want to get a job and put down new roots. If they're working AND paying their taxes they have every right to be here. I'm not talking about "Illegal workers" That another topic.
> 
> No doubt some are dishonest some are not, it's the way of the world.
> 
> What I find more questionable is the flooding of the jobmarket being used as an excuse to drive wages down to bare minimum. Again that's another topic..


That is the point DD...how many people moaning about them could actually move to another country, leave everything behind and start again...

Illegal workers are another topic, and a biggy! :lol:

I don't agree about wages being driven down....the min wage has just risen again...and in some cases it's only the people on min wage that are getting any rises - by law!

I also haven't seen any jobs that were once above min wage, been driven down to min wage...but maybe I'm looking in the wrong places! 

I don't like anyone getting min wage, but it is helpful for some...just try the USA where they include tips into your wages to scrape the min!!! :doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Cueball said:


> I don't agree about wages being driven down....the min wage has just risen again...and in some cases it's only the people on min wage that are getting any rises - by law!


Phrased that incorrectly, what I meant to say is lots of employers use the situation to offer no more than or just above the "Minimum" Remember that's supposed to be the absolute minimum, not the norm.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DampDog said:


> Phrased that incorrectly, what I meant to say is lots of employers use the situation to offer no more than or just above the "Minimum" Remember that's supposed to be the absolute minimum, not the norm.


Ahhh I see, I'm with you now!....it's just the nature of a free market unfortunately.... if a good hard working person is willing to work for x amount, why would any company try to offer more?!?!

On the other hand, I will only work for y rate, and if people don't want to pay me it fine....that is their (and my) choice...

As with most things in life, there is a mutual agreement to work for minimum wage

The min wage is only needed as the cost of living is stupidly high in the UK (hence why we have very little manufacturing), so this is only doing us more harm than good...IMO...

Everything that has been done to us (the people) has drove up living costs and prices for us... so we are never going to be out this situation.....and simply increasing the min wage every year (or whatever it was) isn't going to help, as that rises the cost of living....

We need things to be getting cheaper, and the governments could have helped with that, but they didn't it's always the end consumer that picks up the tab......we are just going around and around in circles....

:thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

agree with the abve comment, employers have you by the go nads. They wont give you a pay rise as they say oh economy, cant afford it and they know you aint guna leave as its hard to find work.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wish wash said:


> agree with the abve comment, employers have you by the go nads. They wont give you a pay rise as they say oh economy, cant afford it and they know you aint guna leave as its hard to find work.


Well, here is something for you to think about....now, bare in mind I am a big hated fat cat...one of the ones that do nothing all day, and get paid a massive amount of money...and even worse than that, I work in finance...so I am the real double devil and the cause of ALL this   

What I said to some of my staff in one of our company's that isn't doing to well (I have just taken over, it will be sorted):

I will give you all 10% pay rises that you are asking for...then the company will close down in 4 months....

Or, you can stay on your wages as they are, and help me rebuild this place in the hope that we can give pay rises and bonuses next year...

Do you want to guess what one they picked...............

:thumb:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Well, here is something for you to think about....now, bare in mind I am a big hated fat cat...one of the ones that do nothing all day, and get paid a massive amount of money...and even worse than that, I work in finance...so I am the real double devil and the cause of ALL this
> 
> What I said to some of my staff in one of our company's that isn't doing to well (I have just taken over, it will be sorted):
> 
> ...


_With any sense, the latter....:thumb:_


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

the problems faced now are that the minimum wage is getting increased, but "supervisor" salaries are not.

so you've got mr unskilled/no responsibility only making £1 less than someone in charge of a store, keys,safes etc

this is where its going wrong as (rightly so) people arent too happy but the economy isnt structured enough now to accomodate a wage rise for everyone in the company


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Well, here is something for you to think about....now, bare in mind I am a big hated fat cat...one of the ones that do nothing all day, and get paid a massive amount of money...and even worse than that, I work in finance...so I am the real double devil and the cause of ALL this


Nice one can I be your "Adam Werritty" make the odd 'quest appearance' and earn wile sufing the DW Forum?? Works for me...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

David said:


> the problems faced now are that the minimum wage is getting increased, but "supervisor" salaries are not.
> 
> so you've got mr unskilled/no responsibility only making £1 less than someone in charge of a store, keys,safes etc
> 
> this is where its going wrong as (rightly so) people arent too happy but the economy isnt structured enough now to accomodate a wage rise for everyone in the company


I agree, that's what I meant by there are some people getting a pay rise by law...not very fair is it...

:thumb:



DampDog said:


> Nice one can I be your "Adam Werritty" make the odd 'quest appearance' and earn wile sufing the DW Forum?? Works for me...


Of course... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Of course... :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Nice one, I'm liking that.. Recon I'd need an official title, 'Senior executive, hanger-on, or possibly deputy Prime Minister' that should do it, free lunches here I come.. Hand in the pot, just say it was a "Misjudgement or oversight of some type, I'll be minted...:lol::lol:

I could even have my own polishing "Quango"

I'm off to get some Business cards printed...


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> What I said to some of my staff in one of our company's that isn't doing to well (I have just taken over, it will be sorted):
> 
> I will give you all 10% pay rises that you are asking for...then the company will close down in 4 months....
> 
> ...


I hear what your saying but there are alot of a lot of bigger companies who are actually doing very well for them selves and the fat cats are getting more and more money but the lower you go the more are being told "Its a tough world - no money around at the moment"


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Rob_Quads said:


> I hear what your saying but there are alot of a lot of bigger companies who are actually doing very well for them selves and the fat cats are getting more and more money but the lower you go the more are being told "Its a tough world - no money around at the moment"


and that is all down to contracts etc...

IF the company has done well and the fat cat has worked himself a good bonus/pay rise etc then good for them...

It's not an equal world, and the sooner people realise it the better...

I think there is lots of what people "perceive" to be happening, esp with people higher up the ladder......these people generally have no idea, even the simplest one of what it means to be a fat cat or the pressures of the role...

Yes, there will always be bad ones, as with any role, but the good ones can really make differences and change the company for the good of everyone...they are very skilled jobs, and if they do it right, they deserve everything they get... now, if they do it wrong, then I don't agree that they are still getting bonuses and pay rises etc etc... but then the shareholders can change this......so it can all be changed if people want to.

:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Ross said:


> At least the Polish people want to work when they get here unlike some of the British who sit back and expect everything to be layed at there feet.


There will always be a minorty what want to sit on there **** all day russ.
But i deliver to alot of wharehouses faactories shops and the amount of foreign labour is unbeliveable.
And you will find majorty are not polish now many have gone back home:thumb:.
Due to cost of liveing here


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> and that is all down to contracts etc...
> 
> It's not an equal world, and the sooner people realise it the better...
> 
> :thumb:


That's very true, but it doesn't stop it being as irritating as hell. What I find distasteful at the moment is that the present Goverment (I try not to be politically biased) Seems to be targeting the poorest portion of society. I even hear talk of benefits being cut if people had a "empty" bedroom in the house, c-mon be serious.

Addressing the the benefit cheats is in everyones interest but if you use a hammer to break an egg innocents who really need support get dragged in. What I find questionable is that society is quite willing to have someone who's drawn the odd 5-£10 quid a week hung draw and quartered. While at the same time look the other way when bankers screw up and continue to draw astonishing bonuses and have nothing really put in place to stop it happening again.

It's a case of we have to be seen to be doing something to save money. I realise it's the "way of the world" it doesn't mean it's right.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DampDog said:


> That's very true, but it doesn't stop it being as irritating as hell. What I find distasteful at the moment is that the present Goverment (I try not to be politically biased) Seems to be targeting the poorest portion of society. I even hear talk of benefits being cut if people had a "empty" bedroom in the house, c-mon be serious.
> 
> Addressing the the benefit cheats is in everyones interest but if you use a hammer to break an egg innocents who really need support get dragged in. What I find questionable is that society is quite willing to have someone who's drawn the odd 5-£10 quid a week hung draw and quartered. While at the same time look the other way when bankers screw up and continue to draw astonishing bonuses and have nothing really put in place to stop it happening again.
> 
> It's a case of we have to be seen to be doing something to save money. I realise it's the "way of the world" it doesn't mean it's right.


Totally agree with you.....but not all the bankers screwed up (and even then, I'll still argue the point over that one), and certain people seemed to have lumped them all into the same pot..... that is not fair either....

The system is open to abuse from everyone, as it has been designed like that.... Should everyone boycott Vodafone because they got out of a 8 BILLION payment to the UK....yes...but people won't do it...

We seem to always go after the "people" some doing well, some not...instead of sorting out the system which allows all this to happen....

Only IMO of course.... 

:thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Very true Cuey, people are out there to make money, if they can see a gap they will. Until the gap is closed the will always go through it.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Totally agree with you.....but not all the bankers screwed up (and even then, I'll still argue the point over that one, and certain people seemed to have lumped them all into the same pot..... that is not fair either....


That's fair comment I'm sure some of these blokes are burnt out by their 40's. But that said for all the billions and billions that has gone south, not a single person has been named and shamed, let alone bought to book. If I was running a bank, the first question I'd be asking is who invested what and why?



The Cueball said:


> We seem to always go after the "people" some doing well, some not...instead of sorting out the system which allows all this to happen....
> 
> Only IMO of course....
> 
> :thumb:


I think the higher up the financial pole the more people are morally bankrupt. Just look at MP's. Once their "Working life" in Parliament is finished. The first thing they do is become some "executive consultant" to some multinational. That's not because of what they know or the financial prowess. It's beacuse of who and what they know, and what "Cogs" they are prepared to grease.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DampDog said:


> That's fair comment I'm sure some of these blokes are burnt out by their 40's. But that said for all the billions and billions that has gone south, not a single person has been named and shamed, let alone bought to book. If I was running a bank, the first question I'd be asking is who invested what and why?
> 
> I think the higher up the financial pole the more people are morally bankrupt. Just look at MP's. Once their "Working life" in Parliament is finished. The first thing they do is become some "executive consultant" to some multinational. That's not because of what they know or the financial prowess. It's beacuse of who and what they know, and what "Cogs" they are prepared to grease.


On the first point, you have Fred "the Shred" Goodwin to blame....

but the bigger point is, there is no one single person to blame, you just can't point the finger at one person and say "you're the bad guy"

I'm not going to comment on MP's as I don't know any, but your point about people earning lots are morally bankrupt is way off the mark imo.

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> On the first point, you have Fred "the Shred" Goodwin to blame....
> 
> but the bigger point is, there is no one single person to blame, you just can't point the finger at one person and say "you're the bad guy"


I'd imagine even now he's laughing his way to another bank.

But is not the "system" at fault, or "old boys club" If I worked in parallel with someone doing the same job as me, I think I'd have a fair idea of whether or not it was being done correctly by them. I'm sure the same applies to many of the honest hard working chaps in the financial industry. The problem appears to be that no-one is willing to point the finger for fear of having it pointed at them and "rocking the boat"



The Cueball said:


> I'm not going to comment on MP's as I don't know any, but your point about people earning lots are morally bankrupt is way off the mark imo.
> :thumb:


I'll re-phrase that, I must be in a particularly grumpy mood today. Rather that "morally bankrupt" I think what I meant to say it's that the potential to break the rules is more tempting. Because the potential rewards to do so are so great.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DampDog said:


> I'd imagine even now he's laughing his way to another bank.
> 
> But is not the "system" at fault, or "old boys club" If I worked in parallel with someone doing the same job as me, I think I'd have a fair idea of whether or not it was being done correctly by them. I'm sure the same applies to many of the honest hard working chaps in the financial industry. The problem appears to be that no-one is willing to point the finger for fear of having it pointed at them and "rocking the boat"
> 
> I'll re-phrase that, I must be in a particularly grumpy mood today. Rather that "morally bankrupt" I think what I meant to say it's that the potential to break the rules is more tempting. Because the potential rewards to do so are so great.


Well, I do actually know Fred (Finance is Scotland is a very small place), so I know he isn't, but that is another topic.. :lol:

I think the system is the old boys club and that is the problem, and there will be a lot of "me too's" out there....the Enron and Arthur Anderson is a classic example of it all going wrong....

Ya grumpy sod 

I think if you are a thief, then that is what you are, regardless of the "reward"...you just hear about the big ones more, as it's better for the bloke down the pub to moan about....

I have caught people stealing a tenner, or a pack or razor blades...

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i dont care where anyones from.. but in kitchens theres a lot of eastern european workers..
I've known some to work extremely hard, and some to hardly work at all..

currently have two polish dishwashers at the hotel, and another who just came for summer and is away back to poland with the money she made working here, taking it out our economy.
now.. the one that came for the summer was extremely hard working... very polite and generally very nice..

the other two are complete twats, who do as little as required to get through the day. pretend they dont understand you if they can't be bothered doing what you ask them too(simple things such as "wash some bowls please" they don't understand the word bowl.. but understand it 100's of other times when they can be bothered..)
always on there phones screaming in polish around 6-8pm as its cheaper at that time to phone poland.

so I dont agree with the "there work ethic is better than ours" statements..
its no different to here.. theres some idiots who dont want to work and some people who work very hard.

another question for people saying there work ethic is better than brits who are moaning about being underpaid ect...
how about the fact that what one of our dishwashers here earns is 4 times more than what he was paid in poland as a head chef.. 
im pretty damn sure I'd be a lot happier in work if I was in poland making 4 times more money than my current job for a year or two and coming home rich..


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

DampDog said:


> But is not the "system" at fault, or "old boys club" If I worked in parallel with someone doing the same job as me, I think I'd have a fair idea of whether or not it was being done correctly by them. I'm sure the same applies to many of the honest hard working chaps in the financial industry. The problem appears to be that no-one is willing to point the finger for fear of having it pointed at them and "rocking the boat"


I agree and disagree with the first line - i think the system is to blame imo. Yes if you have been brought up correctly & have some moral backbone then you will do right regardless. But the system is not only encouraging this behaviour but also REWARDING IT. The same goes with the benefits system. 
The current system doesn't encourage & reward people to do the right thing.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

kh904 said:


> I agree and disagree with the first line - i think the system is to blame imo. Yes if you have been brought up correctly & have some moral backbone then you will do right regardless. But the system is not only encouraging this behaviour but also REWARDING IT. *The same goes with the benefits system. *
> *The current system doesn't encourage & reward people to do the right thing*.


I have to agree with this.. since my sister had the baby(june 2010) she hasn't worked.
I know this is not uncommon, but she looked into going back to work.. but by the time she paid the rent and childcare fees it was more than the wages she would earn..
she gets housing benefit and pays less than £100 a month in rent compared to the £800 if she was working for the same house.

im not sure this is right.. its pretty much forcing people *not* to work.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> i dont care where anyones from.. but in kitchens theres a lot of eastern european workers..
> I've known some to work extremely hard, and some to hardly work at all..
> 
> currently have two polish dishwashers at the hotel, and another who just came for summer and is away back to poland with the money she made working here, taking it out our economy.
> now.. the one that came for the summer was extremely hard working... very polite and generally very nice..


On the point about taking money out of the economy, i could be wrong but i think that's bit of a myth in terms of the financial effects on this country. Very very little goes 'back home' to their home country (in terms of the country's GDP) - i guess it would be negligable, but they make an easy scapegoat for the state of the economy, but multinational companies on the other hand....
Plus once the £ are sent to Poland, what are they going to do with it? They can't spend it there as it's not their currency - it eventually comes back to this country to be spent into our economy.

I agree that there's good and bad in every walk of life, but imo the odds or % of hard workers i'm guessing would be higher in the poles (i can't back that up with ********** evidence, just my observations). 
They don't really make for good customer service in retail though, as many i've come across don't 'appear' to have a very warm & welcoming demeanor though.

I'm guessing because over there there's probably a direct correlation between hard work & the rewards, compared to over here you can be rewarded without the hard work (& vice-versa) - hence the benefits generation we've created (not that everyone on benefits is bad & the same, some genuinely need assistance). Benefits should be a hand up, not a hand out!

I think it comes down to attitude & upbringing though - many brought up in this country believe that they have a devine right to have what they want & to be given to them. 
Thankfully i've learnt from my parents a decent work ethic, pride in their work & emphesis on education etc etc (my parents came from India in the 70's).
I'll be damned if i've taken more than a week off work sick in the last 9 years! The same can't be said of some of my collegues who go out the night before, get smashed and call in sick the next day, or take a day off claiming flu when really it's just a cold!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Juat a thing about wages. the only way you will get a pay rise is by working hard. im getting a pay rise in january (apprasal time) because i am good at my job and one of the hardest workers in the workshop. not my words from the boss
now the lazy people in the workshop are the people how winge all the time about wages every single day and no matter how much ya tell them who have to work for a living. 
as kh904 for said i agree with the attitude and how your brought up. my dad always pushed me to get a job (13 and a paper round!) but thanks to him i now work hard and get rewarded for it, compared to my golden boy step brother who is now being looked after by the government. theres no jobs he says bull**** another waste of space imo. if lazy people like that cba then its no wonder people choose foreign workers as there a damb sight better than people like my step brother. Rant over


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

RPP said:


> Someones willingness to do a job depends on the choices available to them. Give polish people the option of getting the same benefits as english people and you wont see many of them out in the fields picking vegetables ....


hmm what can I say we do have same rights to benefits as You and You still see many of Polish workers in jobs which no one want to do ...


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

kh904 said:


> Plus once the £ are sent to Poland, what are they going to do with it? They can't spend it there as it's not their currency - it eventually comes back to this country to be spent into our economy.


?

If they are transferring the money electronically via an international bank transfer it will get exchanged into euros as part of the transfer.
If its cash, nothing stopping them walking down to the local bank and exchanging for Euros.

i.e. no reason for the money to come back to the UK


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Rob_Quads said:


> ?
> 
> If they are transferring the money electronically via an international bank transfer it will get exchanged into euros as part of the transfer.
> If its cash, nothing stopping them walking down to the local bank and exchanging for Euros.
> ...


Not sure I follow the "money staying in this country" argument. How much of the money from you pay packet actually stay in this country anyway?

Almost everything you buy is imported with the exception of one or two home-grown vegetables. Clothes, most are from China, TV, electrical goods, Japan or China. Food somewhere within the EU Euro zone. If they buy a house the chances are that they'll borrow the money from some high street multinational that you assume is British and they could not buy a British built car if they wanted to. Plus many, many wealthy Brits stash their money off-shore to hide it from the tax man.

I'm astonished sometimes at the almost paranoia people have over Eastern European imigrants. (not illegal) The government chooses to allow them in because the know the are cheap labour (crop picking through the summer for example) But don't forget some are highly skilled and well educated such as doctors, nurses etc.

The reason the country's no it's ar se isn't because of immigrants, it's because we've had successive governments who haven't invested in industry, manufacture and education. The UK as a manufacturing base is extinct. It can't compete at the mass production end because it's cheaper overseas, and can't compete on high end tech because the info structure no longer exists. We're basically warehouse UK.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> ?
> 
> If they are transferring the money electronically via an international bank transfer it will get exchanged into euros as part of the transfer.
> If its cash, nothing stopping them walking down to the local bank and exchanging for Euros.
> ...


Tbh, i'm not 100% clued up on how exchanging currency works. If it's electronic transfer then i can see how the £ disappear to nothing, but with cash, it still will find it's way back to the UK eventually (when people exchange their Euro's to come to the UK).

Why do you think the US fought Saddam Hussein & Gaddaffi? He wanted to stop Petroleum $'s which would have to eventually be spent back in the US economy.

Sorry to go off topic, but imo it's negligable the effects of immigrants sending money home compared to transnational companies who move labour around the world at will!


----------

